# Eclipse VM/JRE für Ant Build benutzen



## le_cheffe (19. Sep 2006)

Hi.

Titel hört sich vielleicht etwas unverständlich an, aber besser wollte er mir gerade nicht gelingen.

Es geht um Folgendes: Ich benutze Eclipse 3.1 und habe darin u.a. Ant 1.6.5 installiert. Wenn ich nun eine Ant Datei (build.xml) aufrufe, dann ist es ja seit Eclipse 3.0 so, dass Ant in einer neuen JRE gestartet wird. Dieses kann man, wenn man mit Rechtsklick auf die build.xml klickt und dort "Run As" -> "Ant Build ..." wählt. Dort ist es nun möglich, unter dem Karteireiter "JRE" den Punkt "Run in the same JRE as the workspace" anwählen. Dann funktioniert mein Ant Build Skript auch wunderbar.
Lange Rede, kurze Frage ... wie kann man diese Einstellung automatisiert (egal, ob über ein Ant Property, über einen Parameter oder oder oder) ändern? Oder wo findet sich diese Einstellung wieder?

Für jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar.

Gruß

Le Cheffe


----------



## Wildcard (19. Sep 2006)

Sag bitte bescheid falls du die Lösung findest. Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------

